# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  البخور والغبار .. الحجامة .. القيء عمداً .. هل تفطر ؟؟!

## أبو فهد

البخور والغبار .. الحجامة .. القيء عمداً .. هل تفطر ؟؟!
أولاً : كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة قرب حلول شهر رمضان , ووفقني الله وإياكم لصيامه وقيامه على الوجه الذي يرضيه جل وعز .

ثانياً : في كل رمضان تعود إلينا مسألة المفطرات .. وهل هذا الأمر أو ذاك يفطر أم لا ؟؟ 

وبما أني ذكرتُ في العنوان بعض الأشياء , فأود منكم أن تخبروني هل هي من المفطرات أم لا ؟؟!

وحسب علمي البسيط واتباعاً لرأي الشيخ سليمان العلوان فك الله أسره وغيره من العلماء أعتقد أن القول الراجح هو أن جميع هذه الأمور لا تفطر . والله أعلم .

فما رأيكم أيها الأخوة ؟؟

وبالمناسبة :

هناك نقطة هامة أود مناقشتها معكم , لكن أؤجلها لما بعد النظر في هذه المسائل والاستفادة من علمكم .

,, أبو فهد ,,

----------


## ريهان يحيى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تجد بغيتك إن شاء الله فى الموضوع الأول فى المجلس الشرعى والذى بعنوان :
ملف متكامل عن شهر رمضان مسائل وأحكام ،ومواعظ وآداب ،فتاوى مختارة
*

----------


## الغُندر

كلها لا تفطر الا اذا تعمد استنشاق البخور ودخل الى جوفه فانه يفطر اذا كان عالما عامدا ذاكراً  قاله الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين .

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
يا أبا الفهد ، برجاء مراجعة موضوع (الإصرار على الصغيرة) فهناك ما أود أن تقرأه نفعنا الله بك وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك .. ولك منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان ..*

----------


## أبو فهد

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تجد بغيتك إن شاء الله فى الموضوع الأول فى المجلس الشرعى والذى بعنوان :
> ملف متكامل عن شهر رمضان مسائل وأحكام ،ومواعظ وآداب ،فتاوى مختارة
> *


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل .

قرأت في أحد الروابط ذكر الإجماع على أن القيء عمداً يفطر , وهذا غير صحيح . 
يقول الشيخ سليمان العلوان : " وقد ذكر بعض أهل العلم أن القيء عمداً يفطر بالإجماع وهذا ذهول من قائله , فقد ذهب جمع من أكابر أهل العلم إلى أن القيء لا يفطر مطلقاً منهم أبو هريرة وابن عباس وعكرمة وسعيد والبخاري وجمع من فقهاء المالكية وهو الصحيح "

كما قرأت كلام الشيخ محمد ابن عثيمين عن البخور وأنه لا يفطر ولكن لا يستنشقه - أي عمداً كما فهمتُ - وهذا ما أود أن أعرف دليله .

----------


## أبو فهد

> كلها لا تفطر الا اذا تعمد استنشاق البخور ودخل الى جوفه فانه يفطر اذا كان عالما عامدا ذاكراً  قاله الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين .


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ونفع بك ,,

ولكن ما هو الدليل على أن تعمد استنشاق البخور يفطر ؟؟!!

لأن النقطة التي أود مناقشتها معكم تتعلق بشكل مباشر بهذه المسألة تحديداً .

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم
أما القيءُ فقد حكى الإجماع على فطر من تقيَّأ عمداً ابنُ المنذر، ونقل قوله ابن تيميَّة وابن حجر ولم يتعقَّباه

وذكر البغوي أنه لا خلاف في لزوم القضاء على استقاء عمداً
وأشار غيرهم إلى خلاف فيه، فقد علَّق البخاري في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة وابن عباس وعكرمة ما يدلُّ على عدم التفطير، وروي عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه وفيه انقطاع، وعُزِيَ كذلك إلى طاووس وإبراهيم النخعي وربيعة
وقال ابن مفلح في الفروع: (ويتوجَّه ألا يفطر به)

وقد استدلَّ من قال بالتفطير بحديث أبي هريرة المشهور في هذا الباب، وهو حديث معلول عند جمع من أئمة هذا الفن فقد أعلَّه الإمام أحمد والبخاري وغيرهما

واستدل القائلون بعدم التفطير بأنه الأصل، ولحديث أبي سعيد الخدري: (ثلاثٌ لا يفطِّرن الصائم، الحجامة والقيء والاحتلام) وهو حديث معلولٌ أيضاً، أعلَّه الإمام أحمد والذهلي وأبو زرعة وأبو حاتم والدارقطني والترمذي وغيرهم


فالأحاديث المرفوعة لكلا الفريقين لا يصح منها شيءٌ في نظري، وإنما هناك آثار موقوفةٌ على الصحابة استدلَّ بها الطرفان:
فأما القائلون بالتفطير فقد صحَّ عن ابن عمر أنه قال: (إذا استقاء الصائم فعليه القضاء، وإذا ذرعه القيءُ فلا قضاءَ عليه)
ويقابله ما جاء عن أبي هريرة وغيره أنَّ الفطر مما يدخل لا مما يخرج


وفي الترجيح بينهما يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله: 
(ثم لو لم يكن في الباب حديثٌ مرفوع وتعارضت أقوال الصحابة= لكان قول من فطَّره أولى بالاتباع، لأنَّ التفطير بالاستقاء لا يُدرَك بالقياس على الأكل والشرب
فمن نفى الفطرَ به بناه على ما ظهرَ من أنَّ الفطرَ إنما هو مما يدخل
ومن أوجبَ الفطرَ به فقد اطَّلعَ على مزيد علم، وسنَّةٍ خَفِيَت على غيره)

والمسألة تحتمل مزيد بسط، وإنما أحببت المشاركة بهذا، ولفت النظر إلى أنَّ قولَ الجمهور ليس ضعيفاً كما أوهمَ بعض الباحثين، وهذا جزء من بحث كتبته قديماً حول مسائل الصيام

----------


## مصطفى القرني

> وهذا جزء من بحث كتبته قديماً حول مسائل الصيام


الشيخ الحمادي -وفقك الله وسددك-
هلا تكرمت على إخوانك بالبحث كاملا حتى نستفيد منه ولك منا الدعاء

----------


## الحمادي

> الشيخ الحمادي -وفقك الله وسددك-
> هلا تكرمت على إخوانك بالبحث كاملا حتى نستفيد منه ولك منا الدعاء



ووفقك ربي وسددك
هي مكتوبة بخط اليد، وتحتاج إلى ترتيب؛ فأسأل الله التيسير

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

أخي الفاضل أرى أن تقرأ كتاب حقيقة الصيام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ففيه إجابة على جميع ما سألت عنه وهو كتيب صغير يباع بثلاثة ريالات وهو من أنفع المؤلفات في المفطرات . وتقبل الله منا منك الصيام والقيام وجميع الأخوة القراء.

----------


## أبو فهد

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> يا أبا الفهد ، برجاء مراجعة موضوع (الإصرار على الصغيرة) فهناك ما أود أن تقرأه نفعنا الله بك وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك .. ولك منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان ..*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي الفاضل . 

تمت قراءة ما كتبتـَه مشكوراً , فبارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك .

----------


## أبو فهد

> بارك الله فيكم
> أما القيءُ فقد حكى الإجماع على فطر من تقيَّأ عمداً ابنُ المنذر، ونقل قوله ابن تيميَّة وابن حجر ولم يتعقَّباه
> وذكر البغوي أنه لا خلاف في لزوم القضاء على استقاء عمداً
> وأشار غيرهم إلى خلاف فيه، فقد علَّق البخاري في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة وابن عباس وعكرمة ما يدلُّ على عدم التفطير، وروي عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه وفيه انقطاع، وعُزِيَ كذلك إلى طاووس وإبراهيم النخعي وربيعة
> وقال ابن مفلح في الفروع: (ويتوجَّه ألا يفطر به)
> وقد استدلَّ من قال بالتفطير بحديث أبي هريرة المشهور في هذا الباب، وهو حديث معلول عند جمع من أئمة هذا الفن فقد أعلَّه الإمام أحمد والبخاري وغيرهما
> واستدل القائلون بعدم التفطير بأنه الأصل، ولحديث أبي سعيد الخدري: (ثلاثٌ لا يفطِّرن الصائم، الحجامة والقيء والاحتلام) وهو حديث معلولٌ أيضاً، أعلَّه الإمام أحمد والذهلي وأبو زرعة وأبو حاتم والدارقطني والترمذي وغيرهم
> فالأحاديث المرفوعة لكلا الفريقين لا يصح منها شيءٌ في نظري، وإنما هناك آثار موقوفةٌ على الصحابة استدلَّ بها الطرفان:
> فأما القائلون بالتفطير فقد صحَّ عن ابن عمر أنه قال: (إذا استقاء الصائم فعليه القضاء، وإذا ذرعه القيءُ فلا قضاءَ عليه)
> ...


بارك الله فيك ونفع بك أستاذنا الفاضل .

ولكن هنا إشكال على كلام شيخ الإسلام ( الذي يريد به تقوية القول بأن القيء عمداً يفطر ) وهو أن ما يقوله عن القيء عمداً ينسحب أيضاً على الحجامة .

أي أن التفطير بالحجامة لا يُدرَك بالقياس على الأكل والشرب , فمن نفى الفطرَ به بناه على ما ظهرَ من أنَّ الفطرَ إنما هو مما يدخل ومن أوجبَ الفطرَ به فقد اطَّلعَ على مزيد علم ، وسنَّةٍ خَفِيَت على غيره .

----------


## أبو فهد

> أخي الفاضل أرى أن تقرأ كتاب حقيقة الصيام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ففيه إجابة على جميع ما سألت عنه وهو كتيب صغير يباع بثلاثة ريالات وهو من أنفع المؤلفات في المفطرات . وتقبل الله منا منك الصيام والقيام وجميع الأخوة القراء.


بارك الله فيك وشكر الله سعيك أخي الفاضل .

وهناك مسألة حادثة ( سأطرحها في موضوع مستقل ) لا أدري هل أجاب عليها شيخ الإسلام أم لا ؟؟!

----------


## الحمادي

> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك أستاذنا الفاضل .
> ولكن هنا إشكال على كلام شيخ الإسلام ( الذي يريد به تقوية القول بأن القيء عمداً يفطر ) وهو أن ما يقوله عن القيء عمداً ينسحب أيضاً على الحجامة .
> أي أن التفطير بالحجامة لا يُدرَك بالقياس على الأكل والشرب , فمن نفى الفطرَ به بناه على ما ظهرَ من أنَّ الفطرَ إنما هو مما يدخل ومن أوجبَ الفطرَ به فقد اطَّلعَ على مزيد علم ، وسنَّةٍ خَفِيَت على غيره .



وفيك بارك الله وبك نفع أخي الغالي
أما الإشكالُ الذي ذكرتم وفقكم الله فإنما يَرِدُ على شيخ الإسلام فيما لو كانت مسألةُ الحجامة مشابهةً لمسألة القيء عمداً، ولكن الفرق بينهما ظاهر.
فإنَّ الأحاديثَ في مسألة الحجامة صحيحةٌ نفياً وإثباتاً، ويبقى النظر في الجمع بينها أو الترجيح أو النسخ حسب ما توصل إليه اجتهاد الباحث.
بينما الأحاديث المرفوعة في مسألة القيء لا يصحُّ منها شيءٌ لا نفياً ولا إثباتاً، وإنما صحَّت فيها
آثار بالنفي والإثبات عن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.

ولذا فالإيراد المذكور إيرادٌ في غير موضعه من وجهة نظري.

----------


## أبو فهد

> وفيك بارك الله وبك نفع أخي الغالي
> أما الإشكالُ الذي ذكرتم وفقكم الله فإنما يَرِدُ على شيخ الإسلام فيما لو كانت مسألةُ الحجامة مشابهةً لمسألة القيء عمداً، ولكن الفرق بينهما ظاهر.
> فإنَّ الأحاديثَ في مسألة الحجامة صحيحةٌ نفياً وإثباتاً، ويبقى النظر في الجمع بينها أو الترجيح أو النسخ حسب ما توصل إليه اجتهاد الباحث.
> بينما الأحاديث المرفوعة في مسألة القيء لا يصحُّ منها شيءٌ لا نفياً ولا إثباتاً، وإنما صحَّت فيها
> آثار بالنفي والإثبات عن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.
> ولذا فالإيراد المذكور إيرادٌ في غير موضعه من وجهة نظري.


أحسنتَ وبوركتَ أخي العزيز 

نعم , هناك فرق بين المسألتين من جهة النافي والمثبت , ولكن يظل احتمال الاجتهاد من قـِبـَل الصحابة - رضوان الله عليهم - وارد هنا إذ المسألة قابلة للاجتهاد , فالقيء كما هو معلوم يسبب الإجهاد والتعب وربما الجوع والعطش .
وعلى هذا فليس بالضرورة أن يكون القائل بأن الاستقاء يفطر قد اطـّلع على سنة خفيت على غيره . وبهذا لا يـُنتقل من الأصل ( الذي هو عدم التفطير ) بأمر قد تطرق إليه الاحتمال . والله أعلم .

----------


## الحمادي

> ولكن يظل احتمال الاجتهاد من قـِبـَل الصحابة - رضوان الله عليهم - وارد هنا إذ المسألة قابلة للاجتهاد , فالقيء كما هو معلوم يسبب الإجهاد والتعب وربما الجوع والعطش .



وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم
لو كان الأمر راجعاً إلى الإجهاد أو الجوع والعطش لما فرَّقَ ابن عمر رضي الله عنه بين من استقاء عمداً ومن ذرعه القيء.

----------


## أبو فهد

> وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم
> لو كان الأمر راجعاً إلى الإجهاد أو الجوع والعطش لما فرَّقَ ابن عمر رضي الله عنه بين من استقاء عمداً ومن ذرعه القيء.


أحسن الله إليك أخي العزيز

بالنسبة للتفريق بين الاستقاء عمداً ومن ذرعه القيء , فيـُحتمل جداً أنه مقيس على الاستمناء عمداً ومن احتلم أو خرج منه المني رغماً عنه . والله أعلم .

----------


## الحمادي

> أحسن الله إليك أخي العزيز
> بالنسبة للتفريق بين الاستقاء عمداً ومن ذرعه القيء , فيـُحتمل جداً أنه مقيس على الاستمناء عمداً ومن احتلم أو خرج منه المني رغماً عنه . والله أعلم .



وإليك أحسن الله أخي الفاضل
هل يمكن بيان وجه قياس مسألتنا على مسألة الإنزال؟

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

بما أن شيخنا الفاضل الحمادي يشارك في هذا الموضوع فأجدها فرصة لأطرح استشكالاً يتعلق بتضعيف حديث هشام بن حسان عن ابن سيرين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً ( من ذرعه القيء .. ) فكما هو معلوم أن الحديث أعله بعض كبار الحفاظ رحمهم الله ، وخلاصة كلامهم أن الحديث أعل بعلتين تقريباً :
1 / تفرد عيسى بن يونس . 2 / أخطأ هشام بن حسان في الحديث كما قال عيسى : زعم أهل البصرة أن هشاماً وهم فيه .
وقد أجاب الألباني رحمه الله في الإرواء على العلتين أما الأولى : فقد تابعه حفص بن غياث فزالت علة التفرد . وأما الثانية : فإن هشام ثقة بل هو أثبت الناس في ابن سيرين ولم يخالف في الحديث فيبقى على أصله وهو الصحة .
فكيف نناقش إجابة الألباني رحمه الله ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم شيخنا أبا محمد الحمادي .

----------


## الحمادي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبا عمر، وأخشى ألا تجد عندي ما يفيد
سأراجع بمشيئة الله طرق هذا الحديث، وتعليلات الأئمة له

----------


## أبو فهد

> وإليك أحسن الله أخي الفاضل
> هل يمكن بيان وجه قياس مسألتنا على مسألة الإنزال؟


بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز

بما أن نزول المني عند الاحتلام لا يفطر لعدم القصد والعمد , فكذلك من ذرعه القيء لا ينتقض صومه لعدم القصد والعمد , وقد قال الله سبحانه وتعالى : (( لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها )) وقال عز وجل : (( وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج )) وقال سبحانه : (( فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم )) . والله أعلم .

----------


## الحمادي

> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز
> بما أن نزول المني عند الاحتلام لا يفطر لعدم القصد والعمد , فكذلك من ذرعه القيء لا ينتقض صومه لعدم القصد والعمد , وقد قال الله سبحانه وتعالى : (( لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها )) وقال عز وجل : (( وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج )) وقال سبحانه : (( فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم )) . والله أعلم .



بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبا فهد

لا إشكال فيمن ذرعه القيء أنه لا يفطر
لكن ما وجه قياس الاستقاءة عمداً على الإنزال عمداً؟

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم أخي أبا عمر
لم يتيسر لي البحث المستقصي لطرق هذا الحديث

لكن من خلال مراجعة كلام الأئمة وجدت أنَّ العللَ التي أعلوا بها هذا الحديثَ لا تخرج عن ثلاث علل:
العلة الأولى: أنَّ هذا الحديثَ حدَّث به عيسى بن يونس وليس هو في كتابه، فدلَّ على غلطه
وأنه ليس من حديثه.

أعله بذلك الإمام أحمد في رواية عنه
وقد تكلَّم بعض الحفاظ فيما يرويه عيسى من حفظه، فإذا ثبتَ أنَّ هذا الحديث ليس في كتابه
فيكون مما حدَّث به من حفظه، واحتمال وهمه فيه قوي
وأما متابعة حفص بن غياث، فإنَّ حفصاً وإن كان ثقة إلا أنه تغيَّر أخيراً، ثم هو ليس من ثقات 
أصحاب هشام بن حسان

العلة الثانية: أنَّ هشام بن حسَّان أخطأ في هذا الحديث، حيث دخلَ عليه 
حديثُ: (من ذرعه القيء فلا قضاء عليه...) 
في حديث: (من أكلَ ناسياً فليتمَّ صومه...) 
أعلَّه بهذا الإمام أحمد في رواية ابنه عبدالله وأبي داود
وبيَّن الإمام أحمد أنَّ أصحَّ ما روي في هذا الباب أثر نافع عن ابن عمر.
ويؤيد هذا أنَّ عيسى بن يونس وهو الراوي عن هشام بن حسان قال: (زعم أهل البصرة أنَّ هشاماً 
وهم في هذا الحديث) وهذه الكلمة من عيسى لا ينبغي إهمالها
وأحاديث هشام بن حسان عن محمد صحيحة، وهو من ثقات أصحاب هشام، لكن قد حُفِظت له 
أوهامٌ في روايته عن ابن سيرين ولذا تكلم في روايته ابن معين والبرديجي وهو رأي وهيب بن خالد
وكان الإمام أحمد يفضِّل ابن عون وأيوب على هشام بن حسان، وقدَّم أبو الوليد الطيالسي روايةَ 
يزيد بن إبراهيم على رواية هشام
وذكر الدارقطني أنَّ أثبتَ الناس في ابن سيرين أيوب وابن عون وسلمة بن علقمة ويونس بن عبيد
ولم يذكر هشام بن حسان
تجد هذا وغيره في شرح العلل لابن رجب وفي غيره من الكتب التراجم والسؤالات

العلة الثالثة: أنَّ أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه صحَّ عنه أنَّ القيءَ عمداً لا يفطر، فدلَّ على أنَّ الحديثَ المرويِّ 
عنه في التفطير بالقيء عمداً غيرُ صحيح
وإلى هذه العلة يشير الإمام البخاري رحمه الله في التاريخ الكبير

وهذه العلل وجيهة، ولعلَّ أقواها -في نظري- العلة الثانية والثالثة

قد يقول قائل: أليس ظاهر الإسناد الصحة؟
فيقال: نعم، هذا ظاهره، واحتمال صحة الحديث أمرٌ وارد، ولكن لا مجالَ للتجويز العقلي في علل الأحاديث 
بل ينظر لتصرفات الأئمة النقاد، ولو أدخلنا التجويز العقلي لأبطلنا أكثر تعليلات الأئمة لما ظاهره الصحة

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

ما شاء الله 
هذا ما كنت أريده بالضبط شيخنا الحمادي ، أسأل الله أن يجزيك خيراً على هذه الفوائد فقد استفدتُ كثيراً من بيانك وتوضيحك لعلل هذا الحديث فقد كان فيه بعض الغموض عندي فزال ولله الحمد.

----------


## أبو ريان المدني

يرفع لقرب قدوم  الشهر المبارك ..

----------


## ابن القطان

الحمد لله وبعد،
أما عن القيء فالحق فيها عدم الفطر، فالأحاديث فيه معلة. بَقِي الإجماع، فنقول: أن حكاية الإجماع فيها نظر فثمة منخالف فيها وهو قول عطاء وطاوس وإبي هريرة من قبلُ.
أما الحجامة فحديث" أفطر الحاجم .." ثابت بلا مراء، لكن ثبتَ ما يدل على أنه نسخ الحكم فيها.
أما عن البَخور فكما قال الإخوة وهو مذهب أصحابنا الحنابلة قدّس الله سرائرهم.

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم
> لو كان الأمر راجعاً إلى الإجهاد أو الجوع والعطش لما فرَّقَ ابن عمر رضي الله عنه بين من استقاء عمداً ومن ذرعه القيء.


بارك الله فيكم :
قياس العامد على من ذرعه قياس مع الفارق ، والفرق هو أن المتعمد يصيبه من الإجهاد الشيء الكثير الذي يضفع به بدنه ضعفا كبيرا ، ويصيبه منه إجهاد لا يخفى ، بخلاف من غلبه .
فالفرق ظاهر-فيما أرى- .
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

وأما البخور فليس بطعام ولا شراب ولا بمعناهما ، فلا يفطر.

----------

